

Windows 8 - best to pass it up: review - seminatore
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/article/Windows-8-best-to-pass-it-up-review-4025070.php

======
RandallBrown
His only big complaints were that upgrading didn't go smoothly, in part
because he was running Norton Antivirus (seriously?) and turning the computer
off was different?

I can agree that Windows 8 isn't necessarily going to be everyone's favorite
thing, but this was a terrible review.

~~~
ygra
I've been turning off my computer by pressing its power button for ages. I
rarely found the need to dig up the Shutdown button (which was a little
unpredictable in Windows 7 anyway, altering between meanings depending on the
system state).

------
f4stjack
Nope, I disagree with the review. Although the interface looks like you have
to use it with a touch screen, I haven't had any problems while using it with
mouse and touchpad. The boot speed is outstanding, outlook and web service
integration is superb and all in all it is a good operating system. Maybe not
your cup of tea, but all in all it is good.

~~~
dromidas
Yeah I don't think the interface requires a touch screen at all, or is even
beneficial for it, at least on a desktop. I spent maybe 1 or 2 seconds
combined in the 'start screen' simply cause its easy to use it to launch
random stuff by hitting Windows key then typing a few letters then hit enter.

It's definitely worth upgrading since task manager stuff and a lot of the file
system things were dramatically improved. Quite a good experience once I
learned the Windows+X key combination.

------
blisse
The same complaints can be had for any operating system. I don't know of any
OS upgrade I've had where it's run perfectly every time I used it. Windows 7
has crashed numerous times. Xubuntu and Ubuntu crashed less, but still enough
times to get annoying.

And I think I had to log off to be able to shut down my laptop running Ubuntu
for some time. I couldn't find any Shut Down button. So this review is pretty
bad if this is as far in-depth as he goes.

------
bsphil
I've already gotten rid of the Metro start menu[1] (this is a dual screen
desktop), and I've been very pleased with the results. Windows 8 is
unsurprisingly superior at working out of the box with drivers, which I've
enjoyed. I can't say it's worth that much of an upgrade though. I certainly
wouldn't go out of my way to buy it.

[1] = <http://classicshell.sourceforge.net/>

------
doctorwho
Trying to run a newly released OS on a 3 year old machine? Hey, let's try
running Windows 8 on a Commodore 64, I'm sure some people still have those
around. Sure Microsoft has made it affordable but they also have a minimum
required hardware spec. Ignore it if you like but don't expect it to work on
out of date equipment. That's just generally bad advice.

~~~
dagw
I'm running Windows 8 on a three year old machine (which wasn't even top of
the line when I bought it) and it's incredibly smooth. The secret, a $100 SSD.

------
gte910h
I do not understand why people upgrade OSes very quickly.

There are always bumps for the first few months.

